# Absegnung Gamer PC 1700 Euro



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

Möchte mir einen PC zulegen mit dem ich alle Spiele auf max spielen kann.

Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 ~250 Euro
ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 ~140 Euro
Alpenföhn Matterhorn, alle Sockel ~50 Euro
Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9) ~90 Euro
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB DDR5, PCI-Express ~565 Euro
Seasonic X-750, 750 Watt ~150 Euro
Cooler Master HAF X ~155 Euro
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") + Kingston SSD DriveCarrier 2.5" auf 3.5" ~195 Euro
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 8,9cm (3,5") ~60 Euro
ASUS DRW-24B3ST Retail SATA schwarz Nero 9.0 ~20 Euro


Komme auf knappe 1700 Euro, als Monitor nehme ich den Dell U23H. Bitte um kurze Absegnung ob man das so machen kann, möchte nämlich Montag bestellen.

MfG


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Würde es so machen:

Mobo: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: passt
RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder noch effizienter: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a583752.html
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  alternativ:  http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a615035.html
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: passt, für das OS und die wichtigsten Progs reicht die 64GB-Variante
Gehäuse: passt

Der i5-2500k reicht für`s zocken dicke und für Full-HD langt meist eine GTX570/AMD6970, auch in hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen. Die 2TB-Platten haben höhere Ausfallraten, deswegen würde ich eher zu 2 1TB-Datengräbern greifen...

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Würde es so machen:
> 
> Mobo: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Als CPu Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Als Netzteil:be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Als SSD kann er ruhig die 128Gb Variante nehmen.

Der Rest passt.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Als SSD kann er ruhig die 128Gb Variante nehmen.
> Der Rest passt.


Das ist klar, wollte halt nur darauf hinweisen. Games und der ganze Rest würde bei mir eh aufs Datengrab wandern...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Die Zusammenstellung von facehugger ist wie immer prima  Damit kannst Du sehr gut auf FullHD zocken. Wenn Du das gesparte Geld zurücklegst, und in 2 Jahren (oder wann immer eine GTX570 zu langsam sein sollte) dafür eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüstest, hast Du viel länger was von dem PC ohne Mehrpreis.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juni 2011)

Spricht etwas gegen das Seasonic Netzteil ausser das es zu stark ist?
Ich frag weil ich selbst eines im Rechner hab hab das x-560 bestellt und gratis das 660 bekommen.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Spricht etwas gegen das Seasonic Netzteil ausser das es zu stark ist?
> Ich frag weil ich selbst eines im Rechner hab hab das x-560 bestellt und gratis das 660 bekommen.


 
Nein, das Seasonic ist sehr sehr gut


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Das ist vollkommen in ordnung


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, das Seasonic ist sehr sehr gut


Eines der besten, nur halt auch recht preisintensiv... und warum nicht sparen, wenn es möglich ist

Gruß


----------



## manizzle (9. Juni 2011)

würde niemals SLI machen ... der doppelte preis rechtfertigt niemals die paar prozent mehr leistung. reines marketing geschwafel um einem unnötig das geld aus der tasche zu ziehn!

und wie ich annehme willst du ja zocken, somit reicht, wie facehugger schon sagte, der i5 2500k aber mal sowas von! und bei bedarf kannst den auch übertakten. vom gesparten geld kannst du dir eine woche portugal zb leisten  also du hast die wahl: 10% mehr leistung oder eine woche am strand chillen


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Urlaub ist echt mal nen sehr gutes Argument.
Aber nimm Quanti mit..für die Strandschönheiten


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Hier noch mal der schon etwas ältere Test von PCGH zur Game-Performance von SandyBridge:

Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3

Warum 100€ mehr ausgeben, wenn ich es eh nicht merke

Gruß


----------



## jurawi (9. Juni 2011)

was =O 10 % mehr leistung.. es handelt sich hier um einen leistungsgewinn von 40-50 % !!!! nutze selbst sli ( 2x570 phantom) und man merkt den utnerscheid nicht in jedem spiel, aber doch bei manchen. den größten unterschied spürt man bei crysis 1 auf ultra high mit mod etc. da reicht eine 570er nicht um über die 30 fps zu kommen  und man hat meistens 20-25 fps !! nimm 2 570er oder vllt auch 2 560 t.i er , spätetstens für crysis 2 dx 11 und vllt sogar bf3 lohnen sich die 2 karten


----------



## der_knoben (9. Juni 2011)

Was willst du denn mit dem System machen, dass du 2 Grakas brauchst?
Das ist eigentlich die alles entscheidene Frage, sonst kann man schlechte beraten.

Beim Board reicht auch ein AsRock P67 Extreme4.
Beim RAM reicht 1333MHz CL9 völlig aus. Den Unterschied merkst du nie.
Beim CPU würde auch ein i5 2500K reichen.
Wenn du das HAF X nimmst, brauchst du kein Reduzierrahmen von 3,5" auf 2,5". Die SSD kannst du in den HDD Einschub einschrauben.


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich SLI nur bei den Top-Karten (single karten natürlich nur) der jeweiligen Generation 

egal ob 8800/9800/280/285/480 oder 580 
Bei AMD das selbe 

MfG


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

naja ich möchte halt alle Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen können auf nem Dell 23UH. Also 2x 580 wäre mir wohl zu teuer..


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Es wäre schön, wenn der TE sich mal wieder melden würde... Edit, schon passiert Hmmm, da würde dir diese empfehlen:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a615035.html

Selbst Metro2033 und Crysis sind mit ihr in sehr hohen Einstellungen in Full-HD flüssig möglich:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...-triple-slot-kuehlung/4/#abschnitt_benchmarks

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> naja ich möchte halt alle Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen können auf nem Dell 23UH. Also 2x 580 wäre mir wohl zu teuer..


 
Ich würde dir trotzdem nur zu einer GTX570 raten.
Um welche Spiele geht es denn eigentlich?


----------



## der_knoben (9. Juni 2011)

@pain^

Diese Aussage ist nicht gerade für GTX570 SLI sprechend. Die Aussage würde eher für ne GTX570 sprechen.

Was hast du denn aktuell für ein System und was willst du alles Spielen?


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, meine verlinkte 6970 ist laut CB-Test zumindest in Crysis und Metro2033 schneller...

Gruß


----------



## manizzle (9. Juni 2011)

jurawi schrieb:


> was =O 10 % mehr leistung.. es handelt sich hier um einen leistungsgewinn von 40-50 % !!!! nutze selbst sli ( 2x570 phantom) und man merkt den utnerscheid nicht in jedem spiel, aber doch bei manchen. den größten unterschied spürt man bei crysis 1 auf ultra high mit mod etc. da reicht eine 570er nicht um über die 30 fps zu kommen  und man hat meistens 20-25 fps !! nimm 2 570er oder vllt auch 2 560 t.i er , spätetstens für crysis 2 dx 11 und vllt sogar bf3 lohnen sich die 2 karten


 
ach paperlapapp! uns selbst wenns 50% wären, zahlst trotzdem den kompletten preis für ne "halbe grafikkarte" sozusagen  und ob ich jetzt ein staubkörnchen mehr oder weniger sehe ist letztendlich furzegal  aber gut, muss der TE selber für sich entscheiden! 

ich appelliere nochmal an deinen verstand und deine leber: i5 2500k + EINE grafikkarte + obergeilen urlaub!


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Es gibt Spiele bei der sind die AMD Karten besser und andere da sind es die Nvidia. Kommt also auch ganz drauf an was der TE gern spielt.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es gibt Spiele bei der sind die AMD Karten besser und andere da sind es die Nvidia. Kommt also auch ganz drauf an was der TE gern spielt.


Ja, aber die beiden genannten sind nun einmal *die* Graka-Fresser. Mittlerweile muss man wohl auch The Witcher2 dazuzählen Wenn du diese Games mit einer Graka zocken kannst, läuft alles andere auch...

Gruß


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

hm dann würde ich wohl eher zu einer 580 greifen. Naja ganz oben steht auf jeden Fall the Witcher 2 auf meiner Liste, danach alles auf was ich grad bock hab, crysis, dragonage 2, starcraft 2,....und was halt noch so rauskommt demnächst (diabolo 3)


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Eine 580 ist halt ziemlich teuer wenn man den Aufpreis von der GTX570 aus bedenkt und dann weiß das es nur 10-15% Mehrleistung sind.
Deswegen empfehlen die meisten ne GTX570.

Aber für Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 sind NVidia Karten mmn die bessere Wahl.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

*Wenn* es eine GTX580 sein soll, dann sind diese zu empfehlen:

ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Triple Fan, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580UD-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2098) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Durch den guten Custom-Kühler sind diese Karten auch unter Last relativ leise und kühl

Gruß


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Nimm doch eine werksseitig übertaktete GTX570. Dann sind es noch ein paar % weniger im Vergleich zur GTX580:  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Ich würde im jedenfall zum Asus DC II Model greifen.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nimm doch eine werksseitig übertaktete GTX570. Dann sind es noch ein paar % weniger im Vergleich zur GTX580:  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC


Oder man legt selbst mit dem MSI Afterburner Hand an. Mit etwas Glück ist GTX580-Niveau möglich, kommt natürlich immer auf den verbauten Chip an... Mit 850Mhz Chiptakt ist man in Schlagdistanz

Gruß


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

wäre diese Zusammenstellung um 1400 Euro besser? (besser im Sinne von kühler, leiser, besseres P/L und immernoch ausreichender Leistung):


Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 
Alpenföhn Matterhorn, alle Sockel 
8GB-Kit Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10667U CL9 
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD
Seasonic X-660, 660 Watt 
Cooler Master HAF X, ATX
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") 
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB, SATA II (HD204UI) 8,9cm (3,5") 
ASUS DRW-24B3ST Retail SATA schwarz Nero 9.0


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Sieht schon besser aus 

Netzteil reicht aber das Seasonic X560 mehr als aus.


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

habe ich die möglichkeit falls es in einem Jahr nicht mehr reichen sollte, eine 2. gtx 580 dazu zu kaufen?


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Juni 2011)

Da hat jemand ein riesen Budget übrig und ihr redet ihm den Rechner schlecht.

An der Zusammenstellung gibt es nur einen Haken und der wurde erwähnt:
Die Festplatte. Die Samsung EcoGreen oder bei WD Green sind "Produkte zweiter Wahl". In allen Foren herrscht einhellig die Meinung, dass diese schneller kaputtgehen, als teurere Platten der gleichen Firmen.

Deshalb würde ich hier ein paar Euro in die Hand nehmen und eine (oder vllt sogar 2 für RAID) Spinpoint F3 oder WD Black Caviar holen.

Der Rest der Zusammenstellung passt.
Ich würde auch keinen i5 kaufen. Spielleistung hin oder her: mit 8 Threads kannst du neben dem Videokonvertieren, Entpacken usw. immernoch ohne Geschwindigkeitsverlust spielen. Oder irgendwas anderes.

Gehäuse und Kühlerwahl sind eh form-, farbe und geschmacksabhängig.

Und so nen tollen oder langen Urlaub bekommste für 400 Euro nicht wirklich.


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

die festplatte habe ich eigentlich genommen weil sie leiser ist als eine mit 7200 upm


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

@Cinnayum: es ging hier um einen Gaming-PC und du kommst hier mit Anwendungen Hier wird meist das beste P/L empfohlen und wer spart nicht, wenn er kann...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Da hat jemand ein riesen Budget übrig und ihr redet ihm den Rechner schlecht.
> 
> An der Zusammenstellung gibt es nur einen Haken und der wurde erwähnt:
> Die Festplatte. Die Samsung EcoGreen oder bei WD Green sind "Produkte zweiter Wahl". In allen Foren herrscht einhellig die Meinung, dass diese schneller kaputtgehen, als teurere Platten der gleichen Firmen.
> ...



Wenn er auf ein paar % Mehrleistung verzichtet, kann er Hunderte von € sparen und zurücklegen für ein späteres Upgrade. In 2 Jahren reißt Du  mit zwei GTX570 @SLI nicht mehr viel, bis dahin gibt es viel schnellere Single GPU Lösungen.

Beim Urlaub gebe ich Dir aber Recht


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> wäre diese Zusammenstellung um 1400 Euro besser? (besser im Sinne von kühler, leiser, besseres P/L und immernoch ausreichender Leistung):
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
> ...


 



CPu ist ok
Board würd ich dieses nehmen: 
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFI0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dieses würde dir die Möglichkeit bieten SLI zu betreiben und der Chipsatz ist sowieso besser.
Kühler: Würde ich zu diesem raten:
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Luftkühlern. Stark zu empfehlen.
Graka: Gute Wahl, wie gesagt ich bin der Meinung die 570 reicht abe rok
Netzteil: Würde ich dieses nehmen:
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Hat auch KM 
SSD: ok
Festplatte:
Lieber ein oder 2 mal diese:
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse etc ist deine Sache 




pain^ schrieb:


> habe ich die möglichkeit falls es in einem Jahr nicht mehr reichen sollte, eine 2. gtx 580 dazu zu kaufen?



Wie gesagt bei dem Z68er Board was ich dir empfohlen habe ginge das.


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFI0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Dieses würde dir die Möglichkeit bieten SLI zu betreiben



Mit dem Asus P8P67 Pro (B3) hast Du genauso 2x8 lanes für SLI


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Aber das hat P67


----------



## jurawi (9. Juni 2011)

@pain^  nein ! für eine 2te graka solltest du mindesens das ws revolution nehmen, da 2x 16 lanes. das pro hat lediglich 1 x 16 lanes


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

habe gehört das 2x 8 lanes vollkommen reichen.... naja falls es die 580 wird, wäre die ASUS da eine gute wahl falls irgendwann mal eine 2. dazu kommen sollte, da die Asus ja ziemlich viel Platz braucht und Custom Karten für SLI ohne hin nicht geeignet erscheinen?


----------



## jurawi (9. Juni 2011)

also ich sag mal so. die 2 x8 lanes würden für eine middle karte wie die 560 reichen, aber für 2 oberklassen karten wie 570,580 solltest du lieber 50 euro mehr in dein mb investieren. genau das selbe problem hatte ich damals auch, wusste nicht welche mb. habe dann das maximus 4 extreme genommen , ist soweit eins der besten boards auf dem markt, aber auch dementsprechend teuer. dir würde ich zu dem p8p67 ws revolution raten. ich glaube man gewinnt durch 2 x 16 lanes 12 % mehr leistung, habe es nichtmehr ganz im kopf, jedenfalls lohnen sich die paar euro aufpreis  und ja, nimm ein asus. wie im test von pcgh, die beste mb marke!!!


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

jurawi schrieb:


> @pain^  nein ! für eine 2te graka solltest du mindesens das ws revolution nehmen, da 2x 16 lanes. das pro hat lediglich 1 x 16 lanes



Der nf200 Chip ist für den Sockel 1155 sinnfrei, weil die Anbindung zur CPU max. 16 lanes beträgt.

@topic

SLI sollte man entweder gleich machen oder gar nicht. Außerdem musst Du bei SLI ein entsprechend stärkeres Netzteil nehmen, für eine gute Gehäusebelüftung sorgen, ein Brett mit möglichst hohem Abstand zwischen den PCIe x16 Slots und möglichst keine Triple-Slot Karten wären vorteilhaft.

EDIT



jurawi schrieb:


> dementsprechend teuer. dir würde ich zu dem p8p67  ws revolution raten. ich glaube man gewinnt durch 2 x 16 lanes 20 % mehr  leistung, habe es nichtmehr ganz im kopf!



Wenn überhaupt, bewegts ich das im unteren einstelligen %-Bereich. Begründung: s.o.


----------



## Amnesia (9. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre das Big bang marshal  von msi Glotzen statt kleckern


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

ok, also dann 1x gtx580 und in 2 Jahren ne neue signle GPU?


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Das wäre meine Empfehlung, wobei eine GTX570 im Moment sehr gut für FullHD ausreicht. Wenn der GTX570 die Luft ausgeht, reißt die GTX580 (Mehrleistung ~10-15%) auch nicht mehr viel, rechne das mal in fps im kritischen Bereich aus


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

So würde ich es machen...allerdings rate ich eigentlich auch eher zur GTX570.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> So würde ich es machen...allerdings rate ich eigentlich auch eher zur GTX570.


Mit nem guten Custom-Kühler und dem MSI Afterburner lässt sich je nach Chip die GTX570 oft auf GTX580-Niveau ocen... oder du gönnst dir halt eine von den schon empfohlenen GTX580 im Custom-Design. Wie Softy allerdings schon angemerkt hat, musst du für 10-15% Mehrleistung gleich 100€ mehr bezahlen. Hilft dir das vielleicht bei deiner Entscheidung weiter?

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mit nem guten Custom-Kühler und dem MSI Afterburner lässt sich je nach Chip die GTX570 auf GTX580-Niveau ocen... oder du gönnst dir halt eine von den schon empfohlenen GTX580 im Custom-Design.
> 
> Gruß



ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Damit geht einiges


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Damit geht einiges



Mit der dich ich hatte, ging nicht viel  Darum hab ich sie wieder zurückgeschickt  Wie weit sich eine Graka OC'en lässt, ist Glückssache.


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

ja, aber das gleiche kann ich ja auch mit einer 580 machen, womit sich die differenz wieder gleich bleibt, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Kannst du auch, mit dem Unterschied das du für die 10-15% mehr Leistung zu GTX580 ca 33% mehr Geld bezahlst.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Sicher lässt sich auch eine GTX580 ocen. Aber für eine gute musst du trotzdem erstmal un die 400€ legen. Ich würde es mit der GTX570 probieren. Gut, du hast das Budget und wir empfehlen hier halt meist das beste P/L-Verhältnis. Deine Entscheidung, wie immer...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mir ein paar Vergleichstests durchlesen, und dann in Ruhe entscheiden:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 - 07.12.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein paar Vergleichstests durchlesen, und dann in Ruhe entscheiden:
> 
> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 - 07.12.2010 - ComputerBase


Oder diesen:

MSI GeForce N570GTX Twin Frozr II im Test - TweakPC

hier ließ sich die TwinFrozrII auf 890Mhz übertakten und ist damit schneller wie eine GTX580

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, die wenigsten GTX580 im Custom Design haben kein Werks OC


----------



## jurawi (9. Juni 2011)

@softy  stimmt. netzteil musst du auch erneuern, lüftung sowieso... da kommen noch die ganzen neben kosten dazu. mb ist dabei sehr wichtig. bleib bei sgpu wenns dir zu teuer wird un kauf dir eine 570. P/L einfach das beste  sagt auch jeder, ist auch so!


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juni 2011)

Danke an euch für die Antworten zu meiner Seasonic frage.

Zum Thema Graka und Witcher 2: 
Ohne Übersampling mit GTX570: 33-41 fps, GTX 580: 39-44. Zahlt sich der mehrpreis also nicht aus.
Mit übersampling: selbst mit einer GTX580 : 14-16 fps nicht spielbar.

So gesehen ist das oft gesagte Argument: "wo eine 570er nichts mehr reißt, bringt ne 580er auch nix mehr" zumindest bei witcher 2 sehr wahr.


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

hm, ob 580 oder 570 muss ich mich noch entscheiden. SLI wirds wohl aufgrund der vielen Nachteile nicht, auch wenn mans für The Witcher 2 auf Max wohl brauchen würde...

was mich verwirrt ist die Festplatte. Welche sollte ich nehmen? Die Spiele werden wohl hauptsächlich auf der SSD sein, daher ist speed nicht so wichtig. Sie sollte vor allem leise sein (leiser als die Graka). 1GB bis 1,5 GB würden mir schon reichen.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> hm, ob 580 oder 570 muss ich mich noch entscheiden. SLI wirds wohl aufgrund der vielen Nachteile nicht, auch wenn mans für The Witcher 2 auf Max wohl brauchen würde...
> 
> was mich verwirrt ist die Festplatte. Welche sollte ich nehmen? Die Spiele werden wohl hauptsächlich auf der SSD sein, daher ist speed nicht so wichtig. Sie sollte vor allem leise sein (leiser als die Graka). 1GB bis 1,5 GB würden mir schon reichen.


 Spiele/Filme/Musik würde ich auf diese machen:

Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

leise, günstig und mit mMn ausreichend Platz. Und für das BS und die wichtigsten Progs jene:

Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

kannst da natürlich auch die 128Gb-Version nehmen...

Gruß


----------



## habinho (9. Juni 2011)

Ich will hier noch kurz meinen Senf dazu geben:

Ich konnte The Witcher 2 auf höchsten Details in FullHD mit meiner HD 6870 spielen (natürlich SSAO und Super-Sampling aus, da spinnt auch eine GTX 580, schlecht programmiert halt).
CPU: i5-760

Also: eine GTX 570 oder HD 6970 reichen dicke!


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

@Festplatte:
Mach es genauso wie facehugger es vorgeschlagen hat.
Festplatten mit mehr als 1 Tb haben höhere Ausfallraten.
Wenn du Angst hast das sie dir zu laut sind:
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer Pro (4044951010769) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

wieso spiele nicht auf die ssd?


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn auf der SSD Platz ist, kannst Du natürlich Spiele auf der SSD installieren. Die Ladezeiten und eventuelle Nachruckler reduzieren sich dadurch spürbar


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Spiele auf der SSD bringen allerdings vor allem einen Vorteil wenn du nicht auf deine Mitspieler warten musst.


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

noch eine kurze frage, sollte ich wirklich ein z board nehmen, soweit ich das beurteilen kann bringt es in meinem Fall keine nennenswerten Vorteile. Oder halt einfach weil es neuer ist?


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Du wirst schon sehen was los ist wenn deine Graka irgendwann mal ne Macke hat und das Teil dann 2 Wochen in der RMA ist und du nichtmal ins Internet kannst


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Außer dass Du die IGP nutzen kannst, falls Deine Grafikkarte abraucht, gibt es keine nennenswerten Vorteile. Lucid Virtu, SSD-Chaching usw. macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## pain^ (9. Juni 2011)

für internet und so hab ich eig. eh ein notebook.

aber gut wenns auch keine nachteile gibt bei dem z kann ich ja das z nehmen  preislich ist ja quasi kein unterschied


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2011)

Nein, Nachteile hast Du natürlich keine mit dem Z68 gegenüber P67-Chipsatz


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Du hast erweitere Features mit dem Z68.
Ist doch nix negatives für ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## pain^ (10. Juni 2011)

So, also kann ich so bestellen? Prozessor und Graka entscheid ich spontan ob es mir den Aufpreis wert ist, ich weiß dass das P/L dann schlechter ist, aber mehr Leistung ist mehr Leistung. Wenn ich daran denk wieviel manche Leute für Autos ausgeben, ein Porsche fährt auch nicht 9 mal schnell auch wenn er 9mal soviel kostet 

also wären beide Möglichkeiten ok und ich kann so bestellen?

Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 oder Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155
Alpenföhn Matterhorn, alle Sockel
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 
8GB-Kit Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10667U CL9
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Cooler Master HAF X, ATX, ohne Netzteil 
ASUS DRW-24B3ST Bulk SATA schwarz 
Seasonic X-660, 660 Watt
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD oder ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, 1280MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI

2 kleine Fragen hab ich noch

brauche ich nun einen Einschubadapter für die SSD oder nicht?

Und als Monitor will ich mir den IPS DellU23H kaufen, wie schließe ich den dann an? DVI am besten nehm ich an oder? brauch ich da ein extra Kabel?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Beim CPU Kühler würd ich zu dem greifen:
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Rest sieht gut aus.
Wobei ich ne GTX 570 DC2 nehemn würde.


Am besten per DVI.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> 2 kleine Fragen hab ich noch
> 
> brauche ich nun einen Einschubadapter für die SSD oder nicht?
> 
> Und als Monitor will ich mir den IPS DellU23H kaufen, wie schließe ich den dann an? DVI am besten nehm ich an oder? brauch ich da ein extra Kabel?


 

Einen Einbaurahmen für die SSD brauchst Du nicht, ist beim HAF-X dabei.

Ob DVI oder HDMI ist , beides sind digitale Anschlüsse. Ein Kabel musst Du i.d.R. extra kaufen.

Grüße


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Bei vielen Es gibt auch Monitore bei denen Kabel beiliegen. Das kann man aber vorher nie genau sagen


----------



## pain^ (10. Juni 2011)

der dell u2311h kann kein hdmi, brauch ich aber auch nicht da soweit ich weiß der einzige vorteil ist das der sound mit übertragen wird (der Dell hat auch keine Lautsprecher).
DELL Dell UltraSharp
dvi kabel ist wohl dabei, oder taugt das beigelegte nichts?

ok einschubrahmen brauch ich tatsächlich keinen 

eine Frage noch zum CPU kühler, ist der Matterhorn sehr viel schlechter als der Thermalright Silver Arrow? den thermalright gibts bei hw versand nicht und wenn ich den extra bestellen muss kommen noch ne menge versandkosten drauf (nach österreich^^)

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn eins dabei ist musst du  keins kaufen.

Der Silverarrow ist unschlagbar würde ich sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Silverarrow ist unschlagbar würde ich sagen


 
Ein Design Preis wird der aber nie gewinnen. 
Dann lieber 2° im Extreme Bereich weniger und dafür bessere Optik.


----------



## pain^ (10. Juni 2011)

optik ist mir ziemlich egal  möchte nur wenn möglich alles bei einem anbieter nehmen. Also kann ich auch problemlos zum Matterhorn greifen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Klar, der ist auch ein Oberklassekühler, halt nicht so ausladend wie der Silver.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> eine Frage noch zum CPU kühler, ist der Matterhorn sehr viel schlechter als der Thermalright Silver Arrow?



Nein. Der Matterhorn ist sehr gut, wir reden hier über 2-3 °C Unterschied, so nah am Limit solltest Du die CPU sowieso nicht fahren.

Siehe: Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU-Khler im Test - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Der Matterhorn passt schon..war nur Spaß


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Matterhorn passt schon..war nur Spaß



Sehr lustig. Konzentrier Dich mal mehr auf seriöse Beratung als auf die Zahl Deiner Posts


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sehr lustig. Konzentrier Dich mal mehr auf seriöse Beratung als auf die Zahl Deiner Posts


 
Ja Mama


----------



## pain^ (10. Juni 2011)

danke danke, ich hoffe das sind jetzt meine letzten 2 Fragen 

sollte ich mir zusätzliche Lüfter zulegen zusätzlich zu den im HAF-X vorhandenen bzw. auch die vorhandenen Lüfter durch alternative (leisere) Lüfter austauschen? oder krieg ich das alles durch Lüftersteuerung gebacken?

und nochmals zu der SSD, das lässt mir iwi keine Ruhe. Beim HAF-X gibt es ja die Möglichkeit die SSD in einen der von vorne zugänglichen 5.25 Schächte mittels beigelegten Rahmen einzubauen. Mit einem von 2.5 auf 3.5 könnte ich die SSD in einen internen 3.5 Festplatten Schacht einbauen. Gibt es da Vor- oder Nachteile zwischen den beiden Methoden oder ist es schlichtweg egal?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Schlichtweg egal würde ich sagen.


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2011)

Ich würde erstmal die Serienlüfter testen, bei Bedarf kannst Du die immer noch austauschen. Die Lüfter kannst Du auch am Board anschließen und dann im BIOS regeln, oder halt über die Lüftersteuerung.

Wo Du die SSD einbaust ist egal.

Hier noch ein Test von rabensang: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...kel/123491-review-coolermaster-haf-x.html#a11


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juni 2011)

@TE
nim doch anstatt 2x gtx570 und Matterhorn lieber eine WaKü + 1x gtx570 , die Graka kannst du gut Oc´n und für die ganzen Konsolenports reicht es allemal ... und CrysisWarhead geht auf anschlag @ 8xAA mit ner gtx570 @ 900mhz .
Beim Benchmarking wirst du mit den beiden im sLi und ner stock Kühlung eh nix reißen


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Ich denke nicht das er von einer Waku und einer GTX570 mehr hat als von zweien.
Bevor man sich eine Wakü einbaut sollte man sich das sehr überlegen..imo.


----------



## der_knoben (11. Juni 2011)

Also in das HAF X kannst du die SSD entweder vorne in einen der beiden Hot-Swap Bays einbauen oder direkt intern in einem 3,5" Schacht auf der SChiene festschrauben, du brauchst dafür keinen Einbaurahmen. Kannst du mir gerne glauben, hab das HAF X selbst. Der oberste 3,5" Einschub hat die Aufnahme für 2,5" Laufwerke.
Die Lüfter sind völlig in Ordnung, wenn du sie unhörbar machen willst, kauf dir noch ne Lüftersteuerung, bspw. Scythe Kaze Master 5,25"


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Der oberste 3,5" Einschub hat die Aufnahme für 2,5" Laufwerke.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man das auch umbauen kann, in einen anderen Schacht, oder?


----------



## der_knoben (11. Juni 2011)

Ja, das ist einfach nur nen Einsatz von 3,5" auf 2,5". Ich mach mal Bilder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, danke für die Info. 

Ach ja, kann man den Rahmen auch extra kaufen oder ist der nur beim Case dabei?


----------



## der_knoben (12. Juni 2011)

Da musst du mal bei Cooler Master selbst fragen, sind ja nun im Forum vertreten. Denke aber eher nicht.


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. Juni 2011)

Deine Zusammenstellung ist ja soweit ok...bis auf den Prozi...da reicht zu zocken alle male ein 2500K...und Sli..wofür?...dann hol Dir eine 580er...und die dürfte eine weile reichen. Beim Board kannste wie von Facehugger schon empfohlen...ein Z68 von Asrock nehemen..die Boards sind auch echt klasse!


----------



## pain^ (13. Juni 2011)

hab jetzt bestellt  Danke für die Hilfe an alle!!


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

Sieht super aus  Berichte mal hier, wenn der Rechner läuft, Feedback ist hier immer erwünscht


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

Feedback ist immer gern gesehen 
Und bei Problemen einfach melden.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo, habe jetzt den PC zusammen gebaut und ein Riesen Problem, ich bekomme einfach kein Bild. Weder über Graka, noch über MB. DVI, VGA alles egal, es tut sich einfach nichts.

habe jetzt die Graka ausgebaut und den Monitor (Dell U2311H) ans MB getan, tut sich auch nichts, also kann ich nicht mal ins BIOS oder so.

woran kann das liegen? weiß nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## Focus2K (25. Juni 2011)

Prüfe nochmal alle Steckverbidnungen und Kabel.. Laufen die Lüfter an?
Leuchten die LED´s? gibt es einen PiepCode?

Hast du den 24er ATX und den 4/8er CPU angeschlossen???


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

die Lüfter laufen, generell habe ich das Gefühl dass alles läuft und passt, ja die Kabel habe ich angeschlossen


----------



## Focus2K (25. Juni 2011)

lüfter der Grafikkarte läuft auch? Stromversorgung der Grafikkarte angeschlossen?
Monitor eingeschaltet?


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

die Grafikkarte hab ich jetzt draußen, aber es funktioniert auch über den DVI oder VGA Anschluss des Mainboards nicht. Monitor ist an und ich bekommen die Nachricht "there is no Signal coming from your PC, press Keyboard or Mouse to wake it up" oder sowas...

Kann es was damit zu tun habe dass der PC kurz nach dem Einschalten aus geht und dann gleich wieder an geht oder ist das ne bekannte Asus Macke?


----------



## Focus2K (25. Juni 2011)

Das ist definitiv nicht normal.. un auch keine Asus macke.. ist ein lautsprecher am Mainboard, gibt es irgendwelche BeepCodes??


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

hab grad keine lautsprecher da, gehen kopfhörer auch? was meinst du mit beepcodes?

edit: also ich höre nichts..


----------



## Focus2K (25. Juni 2011)

auf deinem Mainboard gibt es einen Speaker anschluss, oder das Mainboard hat einen integrierten Pieper... Dieser Lautsprecher gibt den gewohnten kurzen Piep beimn einschalten des Rechners...


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ok also der piep ist da denk ich


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Was heißt "denke ich"?  Wenn der Rechner piept, kann er dir auch seine Fehlerchen sagen, indem er bestimmte Codes piept, die du dann im Netz/Handbuch übersetzen kannst.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

hab grad nochmal die Kabel überprüft, also ich habe das eine große Strom Kabel im MB und auch das kleine in der Nähe des CPU Kühlers. ich habe die SATA Kabeln der SSD, der HD und des DVD Laufwerks im MB, ich habe die Front Panel Anschlüsse im Mainboard. Die Lüfter, Laufwerke, Festplatten sind alle mit dem Netzteil verbunden. Woran kanns sonst noch liegen?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Grafikkarten haben auch 1-2 6/8-pin-Anschlüsse , die müssen natürlich auch rein!


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

die Grafikkarte hab ich wieder ausgebaut. die ist jetzt nicht drin. Also ich hab es gerade nochmal mit den Kopfhörern versucht einen Biepton zu hören beim einschalten und da ist definitiv keiner....

Im Handbuch steht was es für verschiedene BiepCodes gibt aber nicht was ist wenn es gar nicht biept.... Ich hoffe es ist nichts kaputt..


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> die Grafikkarte hab ich wieder ausgebaut. die ist jetzt nicht drin. Also ich hab es gerade nochmal mit den Kopfhörern versucht einen Biepton zu hören beim einschalten und da ist definitiv keiner....
> 
> Im Handbuch steht was es für verschiedene BiepCodes gibt aber nicht was ist wenn es gar nicht biept.... Ich hoffe es ist nichts kaputt..


  Was machst du denn da? Dein Kopfhörer ist nicht zum Piepen gedacht 

In deinem Lieferumfang vom Board müsste ein kleiner Stecker sein, an einem Ende ist er rund. Da steht "Speaker" drauf und das Ding piept, wenn es richtig angeschlossen ist.

Deine GraKa baust du auch mal schön wieder ein und schließt die Stromkabel vom Netzteil da an


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Schau mal, ob Du aus Versehen einen Abstandshalter (zwischen Board und Gehäuse) zuviel montiert hast. Das kann einen Kurzen geben


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Schau mal, ob Du aus Versehen einen Abstandshalter (zwischen Board und Gehäuse) zuviel montiert hast. Das kann einen Kurzen geben


 Wenn er seine Grafikkarte ans NT anschließt, wird das schon laufen. Jetzt bring ihn nicht dazu, noch mehr auseinander zu nehmen


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

also im Lieferumfang ist sowas nicht dabei also gehe ich davon aus dass das schon drauf war/ist. ich höre trotzdem kein piepen. Was bringt es mir wenn ich die Graka wieder einbaue wenn ich noch nicht mal über die Grafik vom MB ein Bild bekomme?

mfg


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Oh, das mit der MoBo-Grafik habe ich noch nicht gelesen... dann könnte Softy schon Recht haben. Wenn du nen Abstandshalter zu viel eingebaut hast, hast du nen Kurzschluss (an die Randlöcher des Boards gehören zum Beispiel keine!).

Ob ein Speaker drauf ist, kannst du überprüfen, wenn du auf dem Mainboard einen suchst. Wie gesagt, ist so ein rundes Teil.

Speaker am Kabel
Integriert


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ähm, wie meinst du an die rand löcher? ich habe einfach überall wo löcher im board sind schrauben rein geschraubt (in die Abstandshalter). 9 insgesamt. drei links, drei in der Mitte, drei rechts.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Genau das meine ich. Es dürfen nur dort Abstandshalter sein, wo auch ein Durchtrittsloch für die Schraube im Board ist.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Einmal das. Aber Boards haben teilweise (oder alle?) auch Löcher am Rand, da ist nicht diese gräuliche Schicht, die die Abstandshalter vom Board trennt, da laufen die Leiterbahnen direkt dran vorbei. An die 4 äußersten Ecken gehören keine Abstandshalter!


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ja dann kanns an dem nicht liegen. die schrauben passen alle. habe jetzt den Speaker gefunden und muss jetzt noch finden wo ich ihn drauf stecke. ziemlich peinlich dass ich geglaubt habe man hört das auch mit kopfhörern^^


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> ja dann kanns an dem nicht liegen. die schrauben passen alle. habe jetzt den Speaker gefunden und muss jetzt noch finden wo ich ihn drauf stecke. ziemlich peinlich dass ich geglaubt habe man hört das auch mit kopfhörern^^



Bist Du Dir da sicher? Bei einem normalen ATX-Board sind es nur 6 Schrauben. Da sind 9 Abstandshalter zuviel.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

lol da war ein bild, ich glaube ich hab grad einen stromausfall verursacht....


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, du bist nicht der Einzige, der verzweifelt mit seinen Kopfhörern/Boxen vor dem nicht bootenden Rechner saß 

Der Speaker kommt mWn unten rechts zu den Front-Anschlüssen des Gehäuses.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

der speaker ist jetzt dran, ich habe gebootet, er hat einmal kurz gepiept, dann hatte ich kurz Bild am Monitor, dann hat er nochmal gepiept, aber etwas anders als beim ersten und dann war ein Stromausfall


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher? Bei einem normalen ATX-Board sind es nur 6 Schrauben. Da sind 9 Abstandshalter zuviel.


Nur 6??
Da kommen doch 3 in die obere Reihe, 3 in die mittlere und 3 in die untere also 9. Passt doch. Oder irre ich mich da


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

also im Handbuch des MB sind auch 9 Löcher eingezeichnet.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Guck dann mal ins Handbuch, was dein "etwas anderer Piepser" zu bedeuten hat!


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> also im Handbuch des MB sind auch 9 Löcher eingezeichnet.



Dann passt das schon. Es gibt auch Boards mit nur 6 Löchern.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ähm, im handbuch steht nur was von

"One short peep"   Vga detected, Quick boot set to disabled, no keyboard detected
"One continuous beep followed by two short beeps the a pause (repeated) no memory detected
"One continuous beep followed by three short beeps --> No VGA detected
"One continuous beep followed by four short beeps --> Hardware component failure

aber nichts von unterschiedlichen biepsern.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt nochmal starten soll ich hab angst das was kaputt geht. Also wenns selbst in Handbuch so steht mit den 9 schrauben kann doch das nicht verkehrt sein oder?


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt nochmal starten soll ich hab angst das was kaputt geht. Also wenns selbst in Handbuch so steht mit den 9 schrauben kann doch das nicht verkehrt sein oder?


Nein, die Schrauben sind nicht verantwortlich für das Problem, aber was ist es dann


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Solange die Schrauben genau da sind, wie es im Handbuch steht, passt das, kannst ruhig wieder anmachen.

Wenn da von unterschiedlichen Piepsern nichts steht, gibts die eigentlich auch nicht. Aber da du ja nach dem Starten nur einen Piep hattest, würde ich den ersten Fehler nehmen (keine Tastatur).


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

stimmt ich hab keine tastatur dran, aber das kann doch nicht der grund für nen stromausfall sein :O hab leider meine neue tastatur noch nicht bekommen und hab nur eine alte mit ps/2 anschluss und das hat das mainboard nicht mehr..


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> stimmt ich hab keine tastatur dran, aber das kann doch nicht der grund für nen stromausfall sein :O hab leider meine neue tastatur noch nicht bekommen und hab nur eine alte mit ps/2 anschluss und das hat das mainboard nicht mehr..


Überhaupt keine Tastatur im Haus? Hmmm.....
Dann musst du wohl warten bis deine neue kommt.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

heute abend kommt meine freundin zu mir die kann mir eine mit usb mitnehmen.... also ich riskier jetzt noch einen start und schau was kommt.


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> heute abend kommt meine freundin zu mir die kann mir eine mit usb mitnehmen.... also ich riskier jetzt noch einen start und schau was kommt.


Einen Start würde ich jetzt auch nicht riskieren, vor allem weil es ja nahe liegt, das es die Tastatur ist.
Aber wie sagt man so schön: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ok der pc läuft und ich hab bild, es kommt die meldung: Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot media in selected Boot device and press key.

also ohne Tastatur geht scheinbar wirklich nichts...


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Nein. Du musst vor dem Start die Windows DVD einlegen und dann booten  Aber wieso läuft er jetzt


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ich hab den Ram rausgenommen und wieder reingetan  kA worans lag. Der Stromausfall war glaub ich nur weil ich den PC an einen Verteiler gehabt hab und jetzt hab ich ihn in einer richtigen Steckdose.

bleibt nur mehr die Frage ob ich die Graka einbauen soll und schauen obs mit der auch klappt oder ob ich warten soll bis ich im BIOS die Einstellungen geändert hab wegen der Graka und so?


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Probiers doch einfach mal mit der Graka. Sollte ja eigentlich auch laufen 
Aber ich würde erstmal Windows installieren.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Du kannst auch jetzt die GraKa einbauen (und anschließen). Im BIOS solltest du nur später die Einstellung so ändern, dass er direkt von der GraKa das Bild anzeigen lassen soll, damit das Booten schneller geht.


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Klar kannst Du die Grafikkarte wieder reinmachen. Nur Windows installieren ohne Tasta, wird schwierig


----------



## SanjiWhite (25. Juni 2011)

Geht das nicht auch mit ner Maus?
Muss man da wirklich was schreiben?
Naja, is vielleicht auch schon zu lange her


----------



## Froz0ne (25. Juni 2011)

Oh man, so viel Stress nur weil keine Tasta angeschlossen war?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Froz0ne schrieb:


> Oh man, so viel Stress nur weil keine Tasta angeschlossen war?


 Den Verteiler der Stromzufuhr nicht vergessen! 

Klar kannst du Windows mit der Maus installieren, es gibt da glaube ich schon die Eingabehilfe für Leute ohne Tastatur


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

nein es hat definitiv nicht an der Tastatur gelegen. sonst würd ich ja jetzt immer noch kein Bild haben weil ich hab jetzt immernoch keine angeschlossen. Ich denke mal dass irgendwas mit dem Ram war oder so, obwohl ich ihn nur rausgenommen und genauso wieder reingetan hab.... ich hab auch alle kabel raus und wieder rein gesteckt, vielleicht hat da was nicht gepasst.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> nein es hat definitiv nicht an der Tastatur gelegen. sonst würd ich ja jetzt immer noch kein Bild haben weil ich hab jetzt immernoch keine angeschlossen. Ich denke mal dass irgendwas mit dem Ram war oder so, obwohl ich ihn nur rausgenommen und genauso wieder reingetan hab.... ich hab auch alle kabel raus und wieder rein gesteckt, vielleicht hat da was nicht gepasst.


 Da war nur ein Kabel locker


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

vl lags auch dran dass der Speaker nicht dran war


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> vl lags auch dran dass der Speaker nicht dran war


 Nein. Bis gestern wusste ich auch nicht, wozu dieses Kabel (es ist ja kein Kabel sondern ein Lautsprecher  ) gut ist, keiner der PCs, die ich gebaut habe, haben den Speaker drin


----------



## Focus2K (25. Juni 2011)

LOL 

@ huntertech... wieder was gelernt 

Dieser Lautsprecher kann hin und wieder echt gut sein  also sollte irgendwas mit deinen PC´s sein immer nen Speaker dabei haben


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Focus2K schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> @ huntertech... wieder was gelernt
> 
> Dieser Lautsprecher kann hin und wieder echt gut sein  also sollte irgendwas mit deinen PC´s sein immer nen Speaker dabei haben


 Davon liegen 4 Stück immer im Keller rum (wurden ja nicht eingebaut)


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Davon liegen 4 Stück immer im Keller rum (wurden ja nicht eingebaut)



Mit denen  kannst Du ja ein Surround-System bauen


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit denen  kannst Du ja ein Surround-System bauen


 Ne, dafür muss ich noch ein Board kaufen 

Ich mach damit Piepser-Chorus, die PCs werden der Reihe nach ein- und ausgeschaltet und beschäftige so meine Wellensittiche


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

so über den DVI Anschluss der Graka hab ich auch Bild, und das mit dem 2 mal Booten ist auch nicht mehr  yeah!


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

pain^ schrieb:


> so über den DVI Anschluss der Graka hab ich auch Bild, und das mit dem 2 mal Booten ist auch nicht mehr  yeah!


  Na dann viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rechner


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ich hab jetzt mal die windows 7 cd reingetan und irgendwie hört sich das DVD laufwerk beängstigend an. ich hab das ASUS DRW-24B3ST Bulk SATA schwarz. so als würd irgend was streifen oder scheren oder was weiß ich, hört sich jedenfalls ungesund an...

btw: bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Tastatur gebraucht^^ aber das Laufwerk macht mir echt Angst... es hört sich an als würde man etwas sägen oder bohren oder so^^ und hin und wieder knackst es auch


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Das ist ein schnelles Laufwerk, das kann schon mal laut werden^^ Da würde ich mir jetzt keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Dein Laufwerk fährt vermutlich dauernd hin und her, das machen die schon mal, wenn die Dateien auf der DVD kreuz und quer verteilt sind. Das hört sich aber mehr an wie ein rattern (siehe Festplatte). Dann gibts natürlich noch einfach nur lauten Laufwerke, da kann schon mal ein Brummen entstehen.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ok, bin jetzt aufm desktop  Bildschirmtastatur ftw! aber den Windows Code habe ich nicht eingeben können, hab aber auf weiter klicken können.^^ naja werd jetzt mal pause machen und auf eine Tastatur warten bis ich die Treiber usw. dann installiere.

Danke für die Hilfe auf jeden Fall! 

EDIT: Oh meine 2. Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, also wenn ich auf Computer gehe ist da nur die SSD auf der auch Windows oben ist. Bei der Installation wurde die 2. Festplatte aber vorgeschlagen.. hm


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2011)

Die HDD musst Du wahrscheinlich erst formatieren.

Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung. Da kannst Du dann formatieren und partitionieren.


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

ok, muss mich auch erst mal an windows 7 verwenden, hatte bis jetzt nur xp. soll ich MBR oder GPT nehmen oder ist das egal?


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Da müssten doch Erklärungen beistehen oder?


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

naja GPT kann Festplatten über 2TB. Da das bei mir nicht der Fall ist nehme ich wohl MBR


----------



## huntertech (25. Juni 2011)

Solange es funktioniert, sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen 

EDIT: Habe nachgelesen, GPT soll wohl nur mit UEFI laufen und mehr Platz benötigen. Also nimm MBR


----------



## pain^ (25. Juni 2011)

stimmt^^


----------

